# Best way to ship Tarantulas



## TheInv4sion (Apr 19, 2016)

I know how to pack Ts but what is the best service in your guys' experience with shipping tarantulas?


----------



## z32upgrader (Apr 19, 2016)

Well, USPS is illegal, so that leaves Shipyourreptiles.com(which uses FedEx), FedEx, and UPS.  FedEx is the only company I currently ship with.  Both UPS and FedEx say live animals are prohibited, but that's company policy, not US Law.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## lunarae (Apr 19, 2016)

It's still policy as well with usps from my understanding. I don't believe it's against federal law. Otherwise all the T businesses that are out there openly advertising that they ship usps would most likely be shut down. As well as those who do so many unboxing videos who clearly recieved their Ts usps arrested and charged. Certain species are against federal law to ship period. But Ts is not one of them.

If it was against the law. Ups and FedEx wouldn't get away with it at all either no matter what their live animal policies are.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## TheInv4sion (Apr 19, 2016)

I knew fedex had a live animal service but USPS on their website says to visit a local post office to check. Not sure which is better but I assume FedEx?


----------



## Trenor (Apr 19, 2016)

I have received tarantulas, roaches, crickets, meal worms and other bugs with USPS shipping. My Mom who is a postal worker just rolls her eyes and notes if one of those roach boxes gets lose they person with it might be likely to wack me. As far as I am aware it is a postal policy and not a law as Lunarae stated.


----------



## mistertim (Apr 19, 2016)

I generally use quantum teleportation.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## EulersK (Apr 19, 2016)

z32upgrader said:


> Well, USPS is illegal, so that leaves Shipyourreptiles.com(which uses FedEx), FedEx, and UPS.  FedEx is the only company I currently ship with.  Both UPS and FedEx say live animals are prohibited, but that's company policy, not US Law.


You certainly seem like you know what you're talking about, but I haven't had an issue with USPS at all. As a matter of fact, I go out of my way to tell them that I am shipping live animals. It costs $15 extra, but they're sent with perishables - that is, they are not dropped off of convener belts, they're not left outside for any period of time, and they're first off the truck when delivering.

I've had nothing but great experiences with USPS. One of my shipments for overnight arrived the morning after it was due, and they gave me a 100% refund on shipping. I've tried FedEx once and UPS twice... I won't bore you with stories, but all shipments were a nightmare.


----------



## z32upgrader (Apr 19, 2016)

It largely depends on the individuals running the post office as to whether they'll bend the rules, or even know the rules themselves.  I don't allude to the contents, just answer their questions truthfully when the ask if I'm shipping anything hazardous.  I personally don't trust USPS to do a good job.  I haven't ever had problems with FedEx like I did shipping USPS in the past before I knew of the restrictions.  Lots of stuff you can research on the legality of USPS. Look here:
https://www.google.com/webhp?source...espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=shipping usps arachnoboards


----------



## EulersK (Apr 19, 2016)

z32upgrader said:


> It largely depends on the individuals running the post office as to whether they'll bend the rules, or even know the rules themselves.  I don't allude to the contents, just answer their questions truthfully when the ask if I'm shipping anything hazardous.  I personally don't trust USPS to do a good job.  I haven't ever had problems with FedEx like I did shipping USPS in the past before I knew of the restrictions.  Lots of stuff you can research on the legality of USPS. Look here:
> https://www.google.com/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=shipping usps arachnoboards


Anything from arachnoboards is several years old, from what I've found. Not the best info for a service that seems to change on a monthly basis. However, I found a recent source that confirms what you're saying.
https://www.ups.com/animals
Specifically, under Prohibited Animals, it explicitly states:
"Any poisonous, venomous, or threatening animal."

They go on to say that the only insects that are allowed are "beneficial" insects, such as bees. Yes, I understand that spiders are not insects, but USPS is not in the business of taxonomy. They would likely bundle all arthropods in with insects.

EDIT:
I just realized that link is for UPS, not USPS. However, it's the same for USPS. Here we go:
http://pe.usps.gov/text/pub52/pub52c5_007.htm
Specifically, it states "All poisonous insects and all spiders, except scorpions under limited circumstances are nonmailable."

That being said, both UPS and USPS prohibit shipping tarantulas.


----------



## lunarae (Apr 19, 2016)

Yes it's against usps policy but it's not against law. Big difference when it comes to consequences. One means if they find out you shipped it they will get pissy and may refuse to ship for you if they know what it is and so on, the other jail time. For instance spiders and such is against policy but not against law. Where as there is actual laws against shipping invasive species and such. I know it's against the law to ship queen ants.


----------



## EulersK (Apr 19, 2016)

lunarae said:


> Yes it's against usps policy but it's not against law. Big difference when it comes to consequences. One means if they find out you shipped it they will get pissy and may refuse to ship for you if they know what it is and so on, the other jail time. For instance spiders and such is against policy but not against law. Where as there is actual laws against shipping invasive species and such. I know it's against the law to ship queen ants.


I'm sure @Poec54 will weigh in on this, but certain states also have very strict policies. Florida, I believe, is one of them.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Trenor (Apr 19, 2016)

EulersK said:


> I'm sure @Poec54 will weigh in on this, but certain states also have very strict policies. Florida, I believe, is one of them.


I think that has to do with state laws on invasive species not on shipping in general. You can't ship Dubia roaches into FL but it is also against the law to drive them in to FL as well. They just don't want the invasive species in the state however it might get there.


----------



## TheInv4sion (Apr 19, 2016)

mistertim said:


> I generally use quantum teleportation.


I will try that. Seems reasonable enough

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## lunarae (Apr 19, 2016)

Yes there are laws against introducing specific species to states and such. It's why any big business that sells roaches refuses to sell to FL.

Another one is queen ants, no big business is going to sell them because it's illegal to ship them anywhere in the US for the same reason as roaches.

One way to know if something is and isn't illegal to ship to Joe schmo is to see if you can buy it from a big named company and have it shipped to you. (Nor fool prrof but a place to start) If you can buy it with no special documentation and it will ship to you with no insane needs to do so, chances are it's legal to ship. 

But each state does have its individual laws against specific species they won't allow in because they are invasive. However I do not believe there is any species of T or spider on any of those lists.


----------



## TheInv4sion (Apr 19, 2016)

When you do overnight shipping do you guys tell the post office its a live animal or label the container or do you just leave it unmarked and let it happen. idk if there is any risk in doing overnight without telling them it's an animal.


----------



## Trenor (Apr 19, 2016)

I don't think any of the live stuff I got in the USPS/UPS/FedEx have ever been labeled live anything. It seems most that have shipped to me just let it happen. I have never shipped any live creatures myself. Though that might change when a male or two matures or I get into sling trading.


----------



## EulersK (Apr 19, 2016)

TheInv4sion said:


> When you do overnight shipping do you guys tell the post office its a live animal or label the container or do you just leave it unmarked and let it happen. idk if there is any risk in doing overnight without telling them it's an animal.


Well, I would have always advocated telling them that it was a live animal, but now I'm not so sure. Frankly, they don't really treat it any differently... other than that $15 perishable thing I said. They do allow dead poultry to be shipped, so just say that!


----------



## TheInv4sion (Apr 19, 2016)

First time packing a T



__ TheInv4sion
__ Apr 19, 2016



						Did I do good?
					
















First time packing my T



__ TheInv4sion
__ Apr 19, 2016





First time shipping CnC please

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Quixtar (Apr 19, 2016)

I purchase boxes from a shipping supplier that are labeled "Perishable". Other than that, I do not indicate the shipment of any live animals. I simply print out the shipping label online, then bring the box to the local post office and drop it off at a window without talking to anyone.


----------



## cold blood (Apr 19, 2016)

EulersK said:


> I'm sure @Poec54 will weigh in on this, but certain states also have very strict policies. Florida, I believe, is one of them.


I've got packages from him, they were always fed ex over night, in a "live animals" box, with every single species clearly labeled on the outside of the package.


----------



## CEC (Apr 19, 2016)

It's illegal to ship Ts USPS... How do I know this? The inspector showed up to my house...threatening charges if done again. Fedex is ok if you follow their guidelines... Like labeling them "live harmless invertebrates" on the outside of the box and listing the species inside the box. Also you may have to drop the package off at a designated location (like the main hub) because not all fedex locations can accept a live animal package. All of this is explained on thier live animal hotline/website.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## EulersK (Apr 19, 2016)

CEC said:


> It's illegal to ship Ts USPS... How do I know this? The inspector showed up to my house...threatening charges if done again. Fedex is ok if you follow their guidelines... Like labeling them "live harmless invertebrates" on the outside of the box and listing the species inside the box. Also you may have to drop the package off at a designated location (like the main hub) because not all fedex locations can accept a live animal package. All of this is explained on thier live animal hotline/website.


What ended up happening to the spider? Did you have the box labeled, or did they open it and discover the spiders?


----------



## CEC (Apr 19, 2016)

Dogs smelt it, thought it was drugs... Got the spiders back. Only given a warning.

Any dealer that ships USPS knows better, they just don't care because It's cheaper to use and will only quit when caught.

Just realize just because people get away with it all the time doesn't mean it's not illegal, with that logic going over the speed limit isn't illegal.
Some postal workers are ignorant to their rules/laws and/or don't care. Some postal workers are more thorough, know the rules/laws and take their job seriously, probably has to do with their title/position. Most major dealers use Fedex for a reason. If using FedEx was the same as using USPS, why wouldn't they to save them and buyers a buck?


----------



## cold blood (Apr 19, 2016)

CEC said:


> It's illegal to ship Ts USPS... How do I know this? The inspector showed up to my house...threatening charges if done again. Fedex is ok if you follow their guidelines... Like labeling them "live harmless invertebrates" on the outside of the box and listing the species inside the box. Also you may have to drop the package off at a designated location (like the main hub) because not all fedex locations can accept a live animal package. All of this is explained on thier live animal hotline/website.


I have a fed ex in my area, one in the suburb north of me, but I have to go all the way to the main hub next to Mitchell International Airport, because the other stores will not accept live animals.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

